# AFI Directing 2022 application pulled out



## macieekt

Hi everyone,

I have just received an unbelievable email from the AFI Admissions. 
I have missed uploading the transcript for one of my previous schools (a non important certificate) by few minutes. The said school was reluctant to send me the transcript and so the process took longer then usual. I wrote an email to AFI asking for their consideration and that it's something out of my reach.
Right after the deadline I got a notification my application was pulled out. I wrote them immediately to clear it out, and they said they make no exceptions. When I begged them to at least cross out the school out of my application, as it won't affect anything (I got my BA at another uni), they wrote the same thing.
One year of preparation, countless hours of filming, people and money involved, gone because of a small mistake. And to think I have made it a priority, higher then my family, work and school, makes me sick.
Cannot believe this is right.


----------



## dchuang0710

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you applied to more than one school!


----------



## Browncapital

Yikes.


----------



## Browncapital

That’s a bit harsh. Is there a reason for this type of policy?


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> That’s a bit harsh. Is there a reason for this type of policy?


Totally guessing but they must get a ton of applicants and a no exceptions whittling down on technicalities is a good way to reduce the amount. 

Also if they make exceptions it's very easy for a slippery slope situation to occur. You need to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Totally guessing but they must get a ton of applicants and a no exceptions whittling down on technicalities is a good way to reduce the amount.
> 
> Also if they make exceptions it's very easy for a slippery slope situation to occur. You need to draw a line somewhere.



I feel like if you submitted your application though then you should be able to correct it. Especially since having to pay to apply. 

There was a glitch with my personal essay to one top film school that I only realized a month later. They still told me they’d review my application and I sent my full essay to the staff. 

I guess every school is different.


----------



## Yang Qian

Sorry to hear that! This is sad. Did you apply to other schools?


----------



## seamusbh

Honestly this should tell you more about the school, than you yourself. Did they encourage you to reapply? I'm currently at AFI.


----------

